# Mouse-over "zoom" on slides.



## ryball (Mar 23, 2005)

One of my users saw a powerpoint presentation where when the presenter moused-over certain sections of the slide, it would zoom in on that text. Now, of course, he want to do that on all his presentations. 

I am having trouble tracking down what exactly the process for that is.

Is it in action buttons? Am I going to have to create macros?

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi ryball

I'm no expert on PP but, from my Excel experience, this is the sort of thing you would need a macro for. Certain objects have properties, among them a 'Mouse Over' event. This Event, i.e. when the mouse moves over the object, can be trapped programatically and used in Visual Basic code to do other things or run other programmes, such as zooming in on text. For help on creating such a macro, have a look here.

HTH.


----------



## LambertHeeenan (May 2, 2006)

RyBall,

Here's one way to do it. You build a slide with various paragraphs of text, each in its own textbox. Then you duplicete each paragraph in a slide of its own, but with a larger font. Back at the slide with all the paragraphs you can right-click a textbox and choose "Action Settings...". That gives you a dialog with two tabs, Mouse Click and Mouse Over. On the Mouse Over tab choose "Hyperlink To" and then select the slide with the enralged version of the text.

Now go to the slide that has the enlarged text, and set its Action Settings to hiperlink back to the original slide on a mouse click.

HTH

Lambert - anothe Glaswegian! - but living in Brooklyn these days.


----------



## LambertHeeenan (May 2, 2006)

Sorry 'bout all those typoes!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Lambert - nicely done.

Having done Excel for so many years, I tend to just automatically jump to macro mode!

Are you missing the Dear Green Place?


----------



## ryball (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks so much. Seems like a ton of extra work for no reason.


----------

